# Update on My Marriage



## DanF

If you haven't already, first read this:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/18394-recovering-infidelity-2.html

3 years later, we are doing great. I still love her like I was a high school kid.
She still loves me the same way and treats me like a king.
A few months ago, I felt that her passion for me was waning. Instead of talking it out rationally, I let it fester until I blew up. That was the wrong thing to do. We did discuss it (rather heatedly, but at least it was out on the table) and she has reverted to the passionate, loving, sexy woman I need. My own passion for her has increased due to her hotter passion.
Our love life is absolutely amazing. When I am home, it is nearly every day, sometimes twice a day.
We had company for Thanksgiving and enjoyed them, but it was wonderful for both of us when they left.
Last year, we didn't decorate for Christmas. It was the first Christmas since our daughter passed away and we decided to run away on a cruise. Best decision we could have made. This year, we have a relative living with us (college kid) and W has made the right decision in decorating for Christmas. I am having a hard time getting in the Christmas spirit, but I'm trying. It is coming about slowly because I see W's and CK's (college kid) enthusiasm.
I'm also going to be working during Christmas this year, so I think that has a lot to do with my lack of Christmas spirit. (I work offshore and am normally home a month, at work a month.)
I have received so much good advice and helpful tips here, I just wanted to tell you guys thanks.
I also realize that some of the advice I give here is brutally honest and frank, but know that it comes from the heart and experience.

There are a few people here who have helped me so much. You know who you are. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Noel1987

Danf my sincere sympathies for both of you for your loss. You have to be strong to come over it, accepting it as a will of God and its a part of life, YES YOU CAN DO IT. Spend time with your partner as much as you can. Christmas decor!!! its not a big deal but you have to keep the spirit alive... wish you all the best


----------



## DanF

Noel1987 said:


> Danf my sincere sympathies for both of you for your loss. You have to be strong to come over it, accepting it as a will of God and its a part of life, YES YOU CAN DO IT. Spend time with your partner as much as you can. Christmas decor!!! its not a big deal but you have to keep the spirit alive... wish you all the best


Thanks, Noel.
We are doing great. I was away for Christmas and New Year's, but we made up for it when I got home.


----------



## heartsbeating

I'm not someone who helped you ...but I do remember once writing that you sounded like a "rockin couple". Keep on keepin' on


----------



## DanF

heartsbeating said:


> I'm not someone who helped you ...but I do remember once writing that you sounded like a "rockin couple". Keep on keepin' on


Yes, you have.
You've encouraged me and your avatar always makes me smile...


----------



## Cherry

I'm happy for you DanF. Sounds like things are coming together nicely! Every so often there is an inspiring story that gives me hope in my own life


----------



## ferndog

it is always nice to know that love wins some battles. Cry and feel sad if you must sometimes but always return to your smile


----------



## sadwithouthim

Thanks for coming back to tell your story. 

I hope you continue to grow closer. Your DD is looking down on her parents now and smiling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD

I am so glad to hear that you two are doing well DanF! Your posts have always helped me, and your ability to be completely honest about anything is inspiring!


----------

